# Mathos Arduino controller - adding time delay



## mattieharding (14/5/13)

Just wondering if anyone has or is thinking of putting a time delay in controller to delay brewing start?


----------



## mdwilson (20/5/13)

I have added a delayed start for a two-tier reverse flow system that I'm experimenting with. This is based on Mathos code modified for degrees F.
In the two-tier mode the pump does not run for the initial mash temp stage. Then the pump starts during mash-in and stops at mash-out.
The system then pauses and waits for an acknowledge before the boil. 

Here is a link with photos.
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f235/reverse-flow-2-tier-2-vessel-system-407244/

-Mike


----------



## dmac80 (20/5/13)

I've bastardised Matho's code to add a time delayed start amongst other things, i can post the code if you like but if you bought a pre programmed bonjuino it will require an atmel avr programmer i think, it's all in the arduino thread.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## dmac80 (20/5/13)

Here 'tis

View attachment brauduinomodded.txt


Cheers


----------



## lael (20/5/13)

Awesome - what else does it do? - just glanced at it - is that a webpage being created? What hardware are you using for monitoring this?


----------



## PeteQ (20/5/13)

Awesome work dmac!

Would it be a bad idea to leave grains in room temp water for 5 hours or so with time delay then kick the mash off ready for sparging when you wake up?


----------



## dmac80 (20/5/13)

lael said:


> Awesome - what else does it do? - just glanced at it - is that a webpage being created? What hardware are you using for monitoring this?


I constructed my own board using a freetronics termination shield. Yeah, i'm using a freetronics etherten (a bit pricey) which has ethernet, it shows a basic webpage when the ip address is typed into a web browser.
It's awesome because i have a cat 5 cable out to the shed which connects the brewery to my router, allowing me to access the webpage via my pc or smart phone. I can be brewing whilst inside 'parenting' as well.
It also holds temp at mash in till i get there and add malt, holds temp at mash out till i get there and remove malt.

Cheers

Edit:Grammar


----------



## dmac80 (20/5/13)

PeteQ said:


> Awesome work dmac!
> 
> Would it be a bad idea to leave grains in room temp water for 5 hours or so with time delay then kick the mash off ready for sparging when you wake up?


I've thought about doing this but haven't got to it yet. Apparently kirem used to mash in cold and auto start his 3v brewery with it ready for sparging when he woke up, so it can be done.

Cheers

Edit:Clarity


----------



## lael (20/5/13)

I think I saw a post recently where Florian mentioned he does this also


----------



## krasinet (25/5/13)

Posted 20 May 2013 - 09:44 AM
Here 'tis



 *brauduinomodded.txt* *29.22K* 17 downloads

Cheers 
Hello dmac when I try to compiled this program by arduino software I receive this mesages: 
" 
brauduinomodded:30: error: 'OneWire' does not name a type
brauduinomodded:122: error: 'PID' does not name a type
brauduinomodded.ino: In function 'void Temperature()':
brauduinomodded:381: error: 'ds' was not declared in this scope
brauduinomodded.ino: In function 'void PID_HEAT()':
brauduinomodded:425: error: 'myPID' was not declared in this scope
brauduinomodded:429: error: 'myPID' was not declared in this scope
brauduinomodded.ino: In function 'void load_pid_settings()':
brauduinomodded:453: error: 'myPID' was not declared in this scope
brauduinomodded.ino: In function 'void setup()':
brauduinomodded:1267: error: 'myPID' was not declared in this scope
brauduinomodded:1267: error: 'AUTOMATIC' was not declared in this scope
"
Why that?


----------



## dmac80 (26/5/13)

Hey mate, you need to add the libraries listed at the top of the program. There may still be some bugs with the program, and I use different pin outs than Matho's controller so I don't get clashes with the pins that the ethernet shield uses.
Cheers


----------



## QldKev (26/5/13)

Would this work?

http://www.getprice.com.au/Kambrook-Electronic-Timer-Gpnc_251--63411245.htm


----------



## lael (30/5/13)

mdwilson said:


> I have added a delayed start for a two-tier reverse flow system that I'm experimenting with. This is based on Mathos code modified for degrees F.
> In the two-tier mode the pump does not run for the initial mash temp stage. Then the pump starts during mash-in and stops at mash-out.
> The system then pauses and waits for an acknowledge before the boil.
> 
> ...


Mike,

That is really cool - mind sharing your arduino code including the delayed start?


----------



## mdwilson (20/6/13)

Sorry for the long delay in responding. I've been away from this thread for a while.
I would be glad to post the code, if you are still interested. It may take a day or two, I've had to replace hard drives on my PC and will have to pull the files off of back up.


----------



## lael (27/6/13)

definitely still love to see it!


----------



## matho (28/6/13)

Hey Lael,

here is Mikes code https://github.com/mdwilson/braumiser-controller/blob/master/MikesBrauduino2v5.ino

hope you don't mide mike

I could add a time delay to the brauduino if people want, I have that option in the original braumiser but have never used it.

cheers steve


----------



## djar007 (29/6/13)

I would appreciate a copy of your time delay code please matho. Would be very handy for my flow meter addition.


----------



## PeteQ (29/6/13)

I pinched parts of Dmacs code and tried it out last night, It all worked flawlessly and I had 20l cubed by 9am. Cheers Dmac!!

I have little knowledge of any sort of coding and it is super basic stuff so if anyone wants to make it better please do!

View attachment Brauduino Time Delay.txt


----------



## matho (29/6/13)

cool, no need for me to do it, thanks pete (and dan)

cheers steve


----------



## djar007 (30/6/13)

Awesome. Cheers for that. Perfect.


----------

